# May Photo of the Month 2021



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

This is that horse for me:









I had her from a yearling to 17 years, but knew her from the day she was born. She taught me & raised my horsemanship beyond levels I ever thought I would go. She never said "no" to trying new things. We trusted each other and had a blast doing things. She change a lot of people's minds about "Arabs". I miss her every day and wish we could have had many more years of adventures together.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

That is this girl for me. I impulse bought her dec 2019 a week before my shoulder surgery as a long yearling. I had swore for years I’d get a Bedonna bred horse at some point and had been looking for a ready to go prospect preferably of plain coloring lol. She is my first entirely ground up start and she has been such a dream!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I don’t really buy into the heart horse thing. Each special horse I’ve had was the horse I needed at that particular stage in my life.

The horse I had as a teen was as good as any I suppose. She did anything from the trail, to the show ring, to gathering up horses, to goofing around with other teens.

Years after this horse was gone, I drove from Virginia to South Dakota. I drove through rolling prairie, cut with gullies. There were herds of cattle and antelopes.

I stopped for the night at a small hotel and had a steak and beer at a local saloon. That night I dreamed I was riding a bald faced horse across those prairies.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK ladies and fellas - the poll has been set up. Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

